# Dog raising kittens



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I know it's not a new thing but it's more exciting when the dog is ... MINE!

I was in our barn the other day and found a stray cat with a litter of kittens. We have coyotes and such in our area so I wanted to trap mom and bring her and the babies in our house to raise them, then place them and get mom spayed.

Well, it didn't work out as planned. Mom grabbed one baby and took off so I grabbed the other four and brought them in. I am between jobs so I have plenty of time to bottle feed. I was hoping my Chinese Crested, Kaynya, would take on the job of cleaning and caring for them - and she did!!

The kittens are probably about a week old. I am bottle feeding them with a powdered formula until I get to my goat contact today to get fresh milk for them.

Here is a link to the live video of Kaynya being mom to the kittens:

Kaynya raises kittens on USTREAM: Kaynya, a Chinese Crested , raises a litter of feral kittens.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That is too cute! I logged on just as Kaynya was licking one of them. Made my day! 
Are they able to nurse from her?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

GSDGunner said:


> That is too cute! I logged on just as Kaynya was licking one of them. Made my day!
> Are they able to nurse from her?


She's not producing any milk but I've heard stories where bitches WILL start to lactate when they 'foster' a litter.

I don't mind doing the feeding and she likes the cleaning so it's a good match.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

no way! that is so cool! pictures PLEASE?  so excited!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> She's not producing any milk but I've heard stories where bitches WILL start to lactate when they 'foster' a litter.
> 
> I don't mind doing the feeding and she likes the cleaning so it's a good match.


I've read that as well. She's doing what they need most. Nurturing. 
Those kitties will end up in loving homes instead of feral and on the street. 
Kudos to you!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Maybe I'm blind, but I see the dog licking the towel and not the kittens :C


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Speedy2662 said:


> Maybe I'm blind, but I see the dog licking the towel and not the kittens :C


You're seeing a recorded video whereas when I commented, it was live and she was licking a kitten.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry - I forgot to update this.

Since I will be starting a new job in a few days, which involves my traveling 4 days a week, I decided to see if I could find someone to take on the kittens. I figured leaving my DH with 8 dogs and 3 cats to care for was enough.

A friend of mine that does cat rescue had an opening for some bottle babies so they went to her house.

Kaynya missed them for about a day and then forgot all about them.


----------



## Prair1985 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, interesting situation) was quite useful to read.


----------

